# @QueryParam gruppieren



## RoNa (2. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

in einer früheren Version unserer Anwendung haben wir @InjectParam benutzt. Nun möchten wir JAX-RS Core benutzen und im Code keine Importe einer JAX-RS-Implementierung haben.

Leider gibt es InjectParam in JAX-RS nicht. Wir haben es  als Wrapper für Listen von QueryParam benutzt. Gibt es in JAX-RS sonst die Möglichkeit immer wieder kehrende Listen von QueryParam zu gruppieren?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------

